# Tree Climber Needed w/ B License



## HLC (Dec 15, 2005)

Experienced tree climber with a clean B license needed. Ability to use a boom truck a plus. Located in San Diego north county area (California) The right person will have a great opportunity to advance rapidly. Call (760) 732-3379 M-F 8 to 5


----------

